# In Pro Projector Headlights



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*In Pro Angel Eyes*

Bought the In Pro MKIV projector headlights (decided not to get the angel eyes ) 
Update - I sold my In Pros and I am getting *custom HIDs soon. 
* modifying my stock headlights with real hid projectors (BMW, Audi etc ...) The InPro headlights + HID kit had a terrible beam pattern.

















I also got this  * 6000K HID KIT for 314$ shipped *  ... Very happy with it! 

The reason why I got this specific HID kit is because the igniter is separate from the ballast which gave me more options
on where to mount the ballast instead of just behind the headlight. 

Major * problem * here at the vwvortex is that a few people will post something bad about a product and all of a sudden
* EVERYONE * thinks they're crap.
I talked to Dustan and he did confirm that when he first started selling the In Pros, some people had problems with the 
adjustment levelers breaking and I told him I heard more than that. 
He said these lights come with a 2 year warranty, so I am not really worried ... If I ever have a problem, I will come in 
and post, but until then








And also the fact that the In Pros look a lot better 
than the other projector headlights being offered out there ....
IMO

The only reason that I didn't get the ones I saw on ebay was because
I really don't like the area that surrounds the back part of the projector 








Those that have/had these lights installed, please post your
comments, pictures and pictures of the beam pattern. 




_Modified by vR32 at 9:22 AM 4-17-2005_


----------



## R32ick (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

Can we see some pics of these on your ride por favor?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaizen (May 28, 2003)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (R32ick)*

I was going to buy those same lights. But, I posted a thread in 337/20th Anniversary Edition/GLI Forum and a bunch of people said not to. There was a group buy on here a while back for the same lights and a bunch of people had problems with the chrome on the inside peeling and flaking off. So, I decided to get the chrome Hella E-Codes. I would also like to see pictures, once you get them on your car though.


----------



## kaizen (May 28, 2003)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

Nice call on the Magic Colour red/clear/clear/red tails. That is what I put on my 20th. This isn't the best picture, but you get the idea.








My E-codes were shipped yesterday and should be here anytime. I can't wait.


----------



## agomez3 (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

Wow your R32 is gettin nice toys. Let me know when evething is installed and we'll meet. I'd like to see evething, suspension headlights,,, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

*InPro serious quality issues:*


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_Well I am going to try them out ... guy I bought them from said they come with 2 year warranty ... I was going to get a pair from you. Can you get the In Pros? 


For obvious reasons we do NOT offer these we do carry complete InPro lineup!


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

I've had problems with mine too








these lights don't like to be played with. install them, and leave them. fiddle with them too much, things will start breaking!
I don't think HID kits work too well with these projectors either... maybe you can retrofit some BMW xenon projectors, then just get a cheap and reliable factory D2S xenon kit?
I'm using these projectors with the factory D2S kit, the light output is llama poo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif compared to when the kit was in my factory valeo ecodes


_Modified by Lams at 1:12 PM 10-23-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Lams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lams* »_I've had problems with mine too








these lights don't like to be played with. install them, and leave them. fiddle with them too much, things will start breaking!



yes we've seen and heard alot about cases like that!


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

Major * problem * here at the vwvortex is that a few people will post something bad about a product and all of a sudden * EVERYONE * thinks they're crap. This needs to stop!








Even before I opened this thread I was aware that some people had problems with some of the In Pros before, but that doesn't mean everyone did and doesn't mean they're still bad! All I know is that Dustan from RPI said the issues are now fixed and if anything goes wrong I can return them of get a replacement. 

Cullen -> Let me and others here post our * own * opinions, pictures and test these lights and then we will really know if they're bad or not. Until then, I kindly ask you to please stop posting the same thing over and over again and also keep the thread on topic to avoid confusion - Thanks








I assume that HID drop in kits will work better with the halogen projector ecodes than with regular non projector ecodes? 




_Modified by vR32 at 11:02 PM 11-3-2004_


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Cullen)*

I realize, at least from pictures, that the lens on the In Pro projectors is larger than that of the OEM projector. Does that matter one way or another in respect to putting in an HID kit???
Another thing that I found peculiar was the huge difference in price between the two units - In Pro headlights/ OEM projectors.
The former can be bought for $320 shipped, while if I remember correctly the OEM projectors are damn near $1,000 minus ballast, etc..!! I honestly don't see why the OEM's are being sold at these prices! But, it did make me think that with such a huge difference in price then it is quite possible that the In Pro units are crafted from "_inferior_" material than the OEM units. Again, this is just an assumtion but I'd like to hear what others think about this.
One last note, I see a lot of people buying E-Codes and putting HID kits in them. Would a Xenon beam be more precise coming from an E-Code housing or from a projector








Thanks,
Julian


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_One last note, I see a lot of people buying E-Codes and putting HID kits in them. Would a Xenon beam be more precise coming from an E-Code housing or from a projector








Thanks,
Julian


A) Ecode and Projectors are not opposites, a projector can be either Ecode or not!
B) A projector in general controls the beam better but also thereby lets out less of the light, the non projectors in essence let out MORE light but not as much ctrl over it.
C) Ecodes have a SHARP cutoff unlike dot lights.

If you go to the Lighting FAQ Sticky we have at the top you will find this :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=400738
Which in turn shows you this:
http://www.hella.co.nz/technic...s.htm


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_I realize, at least from pictures, that the lens on the In Pro projectors is larger than that of the OEM projector. Does that matter one way or another in respect to putting in an HID kit??? 

Reason why is because the In Pros are HALOGEN projectors not HID (from what I heard)

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_The former can be bought for $320 shipped, while if I remember correctly the OEM projectors are damn near $1,000 minus ballast, etc..!! I honestly don't see why the OEM's are being sold at these prices! But, it did make me think that with such a huge difference in price then it is quite possible that the In Pro units are crafted from "_inferior_" material than the OEM units. Again, this is just an assumtion but I'd like to hear what others think about this. 

We'll see, but if this is true then all headlights being offered here would be "inferior" I wouldn't say inferior, but just different for those who wan't a different choice besides OEM HID 

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_One last note, I see a lot of people buying E-Codes and putting HID kits in them. Would a Xenon beam be more precise coming from an E-Code housing or from a projector








 
Good question ... From what I have heard, the projectors will always be better with HID kit, but people have told me that the projector headlights with halogen bulbs aren't so good, so I am hoping they will be perfect with HID drop in kit which I am pretty sure - I'll have everything installed (projector headlight + HID kit ) by end of next week hopefully


----------



## A2HeliosGLI16v (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Cullen)*

hey Cullen, i heard around that you can get some angel eyes for the A2's. if so ho much and where do i send you the money







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (A2HeliosGLI16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2HeliosGLI16v* »_hey Cullen, i heard around that you can get some angel eyes for the A2's. if so ho much and where do i send you the money







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

in stock! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1288478

_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_*IN STOCK!*






















Cullen said:


> *REAL GLASS LENS OF COURSE!!*
> They come with the bulbs for the ANGELEYE RING but no H4 is inlcuded in this price.
> 
> 
> ...






Cullen said:


> _Modified by Cullen at 2:31 AM 11-6-2004_


----------



## V_Dub_20th (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

Looks good. But that "angel eye" design is lame. I have seen several of these In Pro units at shows and several local GTG's. The angel eyes (from what I have seen) have a piss yellow tinge to them and the light optics of the ring are horrible. When the rings are on, the ring is very bright right at the bottom (where the ring starts) and then the light tappers off very quickly leaving very little light at the top. Two of the kits I saw on looked more light Angel "U"s then actual rings?. 
The other thing is the size of the angel eye ring just looks horrible. Looks as if it doesn't even belong there. 
I would go with E-codes with a much higher quility angel eye ring. I came across these. 

http://www.umnitza.com/product...id=70


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (V_Dub_20th)*

if you plan on putting HID's in your in.pro projo's, be warned... The output SUCKS. I had better output usind high quality HALOGEN bulbs. I was so disapointed. And yes, I had a high quality HID set up-- autolamps-online-- basinally the same thing Cullen sells (but his are less $$!!). i finally gave up throwing money away with the fake lights and went to the real OEM HID set up.
The new Hella product featured on the front page of http://www.vwvortex.com I bet will make the in.pro set up obsolete in no time. And i would also bet a certain European lighting specialist is going to sell them as well (eh, mr. Cullen?)


----------



## V_Dub_20th (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (veedubb8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubb8* »_if you plan on putting HID's in your in.pro projo's, be warned... The output SUCKS. I had better output usind high quality HALOGEN bulbs. I was so disapointed. And yes, I had a high quality HID set up-- autolamps-online-- basinally the same thing Cullen sells (but his are less $$!!). i finally gave up throwing money away with the fake lights and went to the real OEM HID set up.
The new Hella product featured on the front page of http://www.vwvortex.com I bet will make the in.pro set up obsolete in no time. And i would also bet a certain European lighting specialist is going to sell them as well (eh, mr. Cullen?) 

Um, ok. I got the OEM HID's from Bosch Co. from the get go. If you want the high quality look and true lighting performance, you are going to have to put out a little money. Like I stated in a previous post, I have seen a good handful of In Pro units (shows and local GTGs) and some of them look like the picture cullen posted. Very bad quality IMHO.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (V_Dub_20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V_Dub_20th* »_
I have seen a good handful of In Pro units (shows and local GTGs) and some of them look like the picture cullen posted. Very bad quality IMHO. 


There are plenty of them looking like that yes both Mk3 and Mk4 why we withdrew ALL offers we had a while back on them!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_Have any of you noticed that they look similar to the In Pro ones?

no!? 

*Inpro* ones use "add on" angeleye rings (generic ones)
*Hella *who INVENTED the angeleye uses their patented CELIS technology and name
*Inpro* has a generic foglight lens
*Hella* uses the well known DE riffled lens (same as in the Mk4 headlights and the Bora smoked we are offering)
*Inpro* ae ring is surface mounted so to speak
*Hella* ring is inside an indent
As for DESIGN differences look closer around the FOG and TURNS two completely unrelated products, InPro tried to copy the Bosch setups, needless to say Hella would not try that..
***************************************
LOOK CLOSER:
http://www.fototime.com/{B22FC...e.JPG

_Modified by Cullen at 2:35 AM 11-6-2004_


_Modified by Cullen at 2:36 AM 11-6-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_ You should really try to get a sample from Hella and do a comparison between 


Hella's not available until MARCH 2005 then we will be selling them!


----------



## Duellist (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Hella's not available until MARCH 2005 then we will be selling them!

can't hardly wait.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Duellist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duellist* »_
can't hardly wait.

We will be doing preparations for it!


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Cullen)*

If your trying to put together a kit for these new HELLA lights then what would you say would be a median price range for this new product.
Would it be realisitc to say that the price will compete with the OEM HID's or could we see these being sold at a more reasonable price??


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_If your trying to put together a kit for these new HELLA lights then what would you say would be a median price range for this new product.
Would it be realisitc to say that the price will compete with the OEM HID's or could we see these being sold at a more reasonable price??

Naturally it will since they will not most likely be coming out in HIDs
But:
Hella Germany informs us that:

*"these will release around March 2005. No prices confirmed as of right now"*
Here are some pics full sized for the time being!

FULL SIZE pictures from HELLA Germany:
*CLICKABLE PICTURES! *






They will not be HID setups, but you can use a drop in kit!


_Modified by Cullen at 2:36 AM 11-6-2004_


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Cullen)*

Ok back to * topic * which is about In Pro headlights and comparing them with other headlights. 
I'll post a review and detailed pictures when I get them


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_I will try to get better pictures up ...but for now here ya go
























I am also running a 6000k kit
The beam pattern is typical E-Code

_Modified by Brake_Dust at 8:48 PM 10-22-2004_


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Brake_Dust)*


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Brake_Dust)*

Looking good. I decided to get the regular In Pro projectors. Are those the regular In Pro projector headlights with angel eyes kit? Sent you a personal message. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

Yes...
I am using a different AE kit than Inpro
IM sent back to you


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Hella's not available until MARCH 2005 then we will be selling them!

will they be available without CELIS ???


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_
will they be available without CELIS ???

No word on that yet, I have a feeling no (based on the Mk3 version)
you wanna do the NEON version?


----------



## A2HeliosGLI16v (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Cullen)*

Just ordered a pair of lights and i was wondering how long it is gonna be till i recieve them
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

vr32 is all your stuff on yet?i wanna see your hid output,ive got the inpros for the mk3 with piaa extreme whites,not bad


----------



## akoustk (Jun 30, 2004)

I installed some In.Pro Headlights with the angels and fogs into my golf. They are ok but I am not totally satisfied with the quality. I had some trouble with the levelers and getting the headlights to point where I needed them. I probably wouldnt buy In Pro again. I am waiting for the new Hella angel eyes to come out!


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (GtiVR6racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiVR6racer* »_vr32 is all your stuff on yet?i wanna see your hid output,ive got the inpros for the mk3 with piaa extreme whites,not bad

Not yet ... I'll have them by the end of the week. I already got the HID kit and I tested it on the stock Golf headlights (not bad ...







) 
I ended up just getting the regular projectors without angel eyes









_Quote, originally posted by *akoustk* »_I installed some In.Pro Headlights with the angels and fogs into my golf. They are ok but I am not totally satisfied with the quality. I had some trouble with the levelers and getting the headlights to point where I needed them. I probably wouldnt buy In Pro again. I am waiting for the new Hella angel eyes to come out!









When did you get yours? Did your levelers break or got lose? Just wondering ... the guy I got it from said they had a lot of problems with the levelers before, but they're now fixed. Did you talk to whoever you bought them from? 


_Modified by vR32 at 11:01 AM 11-2-2004_


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

what hid kit do you have right now?ive got my levelers on the way


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

pics of my lights , lights have piaa extreme white h7 bulbs im them 4300k


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (GtiVR6racer)*

Thanks for the pictures ... The beam pattern doesn't look bad. You mentioned that you tried to adjust them and they won't adjust anymore and you're getting new levelers from who sold you the lights or?
Wish I could see pictures with HID drop in kit. 
Anyone? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by vR32 at 12:23 PM 11-2-2004_


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

matt from tuning zubehor sold them to me for a super duper price







, got the levelers from old school for 110 shipped,should be here today, now i need a euro switch with rheostat..


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

The beam pattern on the MK4 Inpros are typical E-Code profiles
The problem with the inpro adjustment screws is that they are made out of plastic.
if you aren't paying attention when you adjust the beam you can easily mangle them or pop them out of the sockets
but it is just as easy to pop them back in without disassembling anything
if you are running a HID drop in kit you will need to modify the back cover to allow for extra room for wires and to keep water out
also to allow movement for adjusting the lights
and keep in mind when connecting the relay (HID kit) to your low beam wires there is a polarity difference +/-


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_
The problem with the inpro adjustment screws is that they are made out of plastic.
if you aren't paying attention when you adjust the beam you can easily mangle them or pop them out of the sockets
but it is just as easy to pop them back in without disassembling anything 

Thanks for the tip. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_
if you are running a HID drop in kit you will need to modify the back cover to allow for extra room for wires and to keep water out
also to allow movement for adjusting the lights
and keep in mind when connecting the relay (HID kit) to your low beam wires there is a polarity difference +/- 

Yes I noticed the polarity difference yesterday. 
I'll have to modify the back cover ... any pictures of how you guys did this, so I can get some ideas??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*

Heres mine.. I do like the quality of the headlights.. They are not that bad, I also know that the angel eyes are pretty good quality since they are made of glass and not plasitc... They dont taper off that bad.... Just my opinion ... Also I do love my inpros there very sexy to me... 



















































































_Modified by bumbota111 at 2:04 PM 11-3-2004_


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (bumbota111)*

Comparison of joey mod and unjoey modded..


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (bumbota111)*

Thank you for all the pictures. Looks good








So how is the beam pattern at night? Are you happy with it? Sent you a personal message


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I don't know if anybody has chimed in about the beam on these lamps but the 'under the cutoff' beam is really bad...very splotchy for HID's.
But I'm sure someone has already said that, right?

Later,


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

ive only had my lights for a week,and im allready disapointed in the quality, today we had some heavy rain and light rain, mostly light rain and when i got home i noticed that the lights where fogging up, has any body else had this problem?i checked the back of the lights, every thing is sealed tight...might i have a defective pair... or is this the inpro quality...


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (GtiVR6racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiVR6racer* »_pics of my lights , lights have piaa extreme white h7 bulbs im them 4300k









well, thats an ok beam i guess. i have a set of inpros coming for my car


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_I don't know if anybody has chimed in about the beam on these lamps but the 'under the cutoff' beam is really bad...very splotchy for HID's


Nater ... you think the beam pattern pictured above is better than the regular ecodes with HID drop in kit? Just wondering.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_
Nater ... you think the beam pattern pictured above is better than the regular ecodes with HID drop in kit? Just wondering. 

Well, I've seen pics of the ecodes but can't remember right now without looking at the pic...
The part of the beam on these inpros that I don't like is how splotchy it is UNDER the cutoff. There isn't much glare above the cutoff line (which is good) but below that beam sucks (compared to other projectors).
Inpro lamps just aren't the best. These lamps look real good - and I may get myself a set. But the only way I'd put HID's in them would be after I pulled the projectors out and put OEM HId projectors in.
From what I remember, I think the ecodes put a smoother beam out towards the ground...but I think the cutoff still made a tad bit of glare...
Later,


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

Notice that the picture we were discussing above was from MKIII In Pro lights 
This picture which is the MKIV In Pros looks different (it is also a closer picture) 
Bumbota can you post more pictures of your beam pattern? Thanks!


















_Modified by vR32 at 12:48 PM 11-5-2004_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

From what I know the inpro mk3 and mk4 projectors are IDENTICAL.
Beam should be too...But I could be wrong.








Later,


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

Ya they look the same. I'll have mine installed sometime next week and post pictures. Just a quick note, the pictured Cullen posted on the 1st page (saying they're bad quality) were pictures of the MKIII lights not MKIV ... Oh ya FK makes a lot of ecodes too ...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_From what I know the inpro mk3 and mk4 projectors are *IDENTICAL.*



_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_ Just a quick note, the pictured Cullen posted on the 1st page (saying they're *bad quality*) were pictures of the MKIII lights not MKIV 

Yep you are both right!


















_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_he did confirm that when he first started selling the In Pros, some people had problems with the adjustment levelers breaking and I told him I heard more than that. 


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_Oh ya FK makes a lot of ecodes too ...









Now that would be incorrect, all Fk and InPro do sell products others make, they do not even make the boxes they come in...



_Modified by Cullen at 12:41 AM 11-6-2004_


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

are the MKII inpro's low quality as well?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_are the MKII inpro's low quality as well?

Well you can't just draw a line like that as these companies, Fk, InPro uses so many different factories, PLUS different products from one and the same factory also tend to have different quality at times, we are currently testing the Mk2 Jetta ones, if thats what you mean...


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

yea, im talking about the MKII jetta inpro projectors.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_yea, im talking about the MKII jetta inpro projectors.

They are not from the same factory as the ones above that much we can tell you, as we mentioned we have them in stock if you are interested!


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
They are not from the same factory as the ones above that much we can tell you, as we mentioned we have them in stock if you are interested!
how much? just out of curiousity


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (vR32)*

I'll take some beam pattern pics when possible.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I have also seen the FK/DEPO projectors which are about the same as far as beam pattern..._____/ ______/ 
At least to me they appeared to be the same... 


_Modified by bumbota111 at 7:52 PM 11-5-2004_


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (bumbota111)*

I got some pics.. Sorry too lazy to drive out and take pics.. Im not on a level surface so the beam might seem high cause my car is going a bit up hill..


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

By the way that is cullens hid kit... I love them.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_Once again, this thread is about MKIV IN PRO projector headlights and those that have them installed are welcome here to post how they look and pictures of the beam pattern http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


* here is the INSTALL:*








Of *this 100% Philips & Hella kit* on the InPro headlight
THIS KIT: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1649292



_Modified by Cullen at 1:16 AM 11-6-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_Once again, this thread is about MKIV IN PRO projector headlights and those that have them installed are welcome here to post how they look and pictures of the beam pattern http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



Beam pattern


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_











With THIS kit:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1649292


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (bumbota111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_I'll take some beam pattern pics when possible.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I have also seen the FK/DEPO projectors which are about the same as far as beam pattern..._____/ ______/ 
At least to me they appeared to be the same... 

_Modified by bumbota111 at 7:52 PM 11-5-2004_


All ecodes HAVE to have that beampattern!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_By the way that is *Cullens hid kit*... I love them.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*We have not had any complaints on this 100% Philips & Hella kit so far!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is more info on it! 

****************************************************

*PICTURE UPDATES*

The Ballast in its protective capsule which is also its attaching bracket!








Zoom: http://www.fototime.com/{772C8...e.JPG
This is how it opens up:








ZOOM: http://www.fototime.com/{E7D85...e.JPG

The "Philips" (Made in Germany by Hella!) ballast:
(note the "+" and "-" are even marked for your convinience!)








Zoom: http://www.fototime.com/{D95B1...e.JPG








Zooml: http://www.fototime.com/{B219B...e.JPG
Ballast/Bulbs HIGH QUALITY plugs:








Zoom: http://www.fototime.com/{29122...e.JPG
Bulb (this one the destinctive 6000k Ultinon Philips with the blue stripe) H7:








Mounting hardware:








Wiring harness with RELAYS, FUSE and plug and play plugs (no cutting of your exsisitng car harness:








Zoom: http://www.fototime.com/{FBA2D...e.JPG

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1649292


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_I am also curious on getting a comparison between the Inpro projectors / the ones cullen sells 

_Modified by vR32 at 12:34 AM 11-6-2004_

*HERE YOU GO! *

_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_

























































































Available in *SMOKED* and in *CHROME*!


*MORE INFO:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1571944



_Modified by Cullen at 1:18 AM 11-6-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_ Once again, I kindly ask you to keep this thread on topic 

Topic: InPro Projector Headlights
Here are InPro Projector headlights from the back with 100% Philips/Hella HID kit installed on the back 








With THIS kit:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1649292


_Modified by Cullen at 2:28 AM 11-6-2004_


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Bumbota,
Thanks for all the pictures! The beam pattern looks good to me.
If you can get another shot of the beam pattern facing a garage door or wall ... would be nice. 
What the heck happened to 2nd / 3rd page? 
Repeated pictures


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

LOL!! Crazy cullen ahhaha...


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (vR32)*

Ill try to get more pics up when i can for you... I am still using your euro switch...


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (bumbota111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_Ill try to get more pics up when i can for you... I am still using your euro switch... 

See if you can get a couple more shots







Thanks! 
Hey Cullen what is up with all those repeated pictures? Lack of common sense








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 



_Modified by vR32 at 9:54 PM 2-2-2005_


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (vR32)*

I guess page 2 was funny to me. After i posted that the hid's were his, all the sudden this crazy quoting of my pictures and for sale signs... Although, that is pretty disrespectful... Sorry, hope you two can work things out.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But ill keep it on topic and try to get pics up when possible..


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (bumbota111)*

I put all the beam pattern pics in one page.. Easier instead of going back and forth..











































_Modified by bumbota111 at 4:50 PM 11-6-2004_


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (bumbota111)*

That is a very weird beam pattern. That is not a US Spec nor a European spec beam pattern.
US Spec
______
_____/
European Spec
_____/
The pics show the right side of the "/" isn't horizontal with the ground. It actually pointing towards the ground. That is pretty weird. I have never seen a projector beam pattern like that.
Here is the best representation I can make:
_____/\
But the "\" isn't at that great of an angle.


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

The stock halogen bulbs looked like this... This pic was taken from page 2.. All the pics i posted above are HID's retrofited...








The HID's changed it a bit from that.... It was very tricky aiming them... When i put in the HID's they were aimed way too high... It think this is due to the bulb being a lot longer than the halogen bulb which is shorter... 



_Modified by bumbota111 at 4:23 PM 11-7-2004_


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (bumbota111)*

Ahh...so they are a US Spec projector. I thought they were European projectors in the In.Pro's.


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

There is something strange about his mk3 projectors though.. Possibly the brighter bulbs in them?? I recall the beam pattern looking more like this with the stock bulbs...








Comparison of mine although not stock... Unless i put the stock bulbs back in, only way to know exactly how the stock bulbs look in the inpros... 











_Modified by bumbota111 at 4:34 PM 11-7-2004_


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

Also if you take a look at the stock halogen headlights beam pattern... They look like upside down eyebrows.... Take a pic.... they have somwhat of a "u" shape to them.... 
The inpros should be european spec not us spec... Although it does apear to have an extra "\"
_____/-\ ______/-\


_Modified by bumbota111 at 4:44 PM 11-7-2004_


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (bumbota111)*


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (bumbota111)*


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*

People, if you guys worries about the beam pattern alot like i do, i bought Audi A4 projectors, D2S bulbs and Hella ballast.
Inpro Projector Mk3 headlight
Do the Joey mods basiclly open the headlights apart, and took out Inpro projectors and replace it with the A4's ones. Im not sure with Mk4, but for the Mk3 ones the A4's projectors fit perfectly to Inpro lights. the rest just put the lights back together and modified the back covers.
And Yes, the beam pattern just like original Audi A4 beam pattern.


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (bumbota111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_I put all the beam pattern pics in one page.. Easier instead of going back and forth..










I'm pretty sure this beam pattern on the pictures above still using Inpro projectors, cause i did that first, just put D2S bulbs, Hella Ballast only. I don't like how the pattern all crossed out.
with the A4 projectors installed, it comes out way better and look more original.


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (oettingerst)*

Good information... The projector on the inpros looks like its only heald by 4 screws.... Do the A4's also use h7 bulbs... Also where did you get your A4 projectors???


_Modified by bumbota111 at 1:16 PM 11-8-2004_


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (bumbota111)*

the Audi A4 HID's using D2S bulbs, best bet to find in some junkyard. and yes the Audi projectors will hold by the 3 screws of the Inpro ones.


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (oettingerst)*

if thats the case.. I may need to modify the base of my d2s bulbs in order to fit.. They have an h7 base right now... If I need to pull the glass off of the inpros again.. Ill probably pass.. Hard enough the first time around and plus i silconed it like crazy... It appears to be able to just unscrew and pull off from the rear of the housing... Nice info.. I am pretty satified with the beam pattern so far.. They are not too bad... But im sure the a4's would be nicer..


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (bumbota111)*

Good information. From which A4 / what year did you get the projectors from?


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (vR32)*

i have mine from 99-01 Audi A4 or S4, its the same.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (oettingerst)*

Here is the actual Inpro projector


































_Modified by Brake_Dust at 9:52 PM 11-8-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (oettingerst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oettingerst* »_the Audi A4 HID's using D2S bulbs, best bet to find in some junkyard. .

Once doing this doing ECODED projectors would be the best option hardly any price difference but the beampattern IS different!


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_Here is the actual Inpro projector 

Thanks a lot for those pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vR32 at 7:34 PM 11-8-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_Here is the actual Inpro projector










Most projectors are in fact quite similair in size, here is the Hella one from Passat B5 OEM European HID setup:


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*

was the only way to remove the projector by pulling the glass brake_dust??


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (bumbota111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_was the only way to remove the projector by pulling the glass brake_dust??

Usually is...since that is the only way to remove the rear cover (dep how you look at it







) the holes are too small to pull the proj out any other way!
Same principle as this:
http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/...31D9C


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

They look large enough to just unscrew and pull out... but I havent taken off my headlights for a while so I cant tell from there..


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (bumbota111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_was the only way to remove the projector by pulling the glass brake_dust??

Bumbota - nice pictures








brake_dust - give us details on how you removed your projectors from inside the headlight? Thanks!


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (vR32)*

No problem








I actually have a set of TT xenon projectors I got off of ebay awhile ago .....
so I will provide side by side comparison shots of the two at the end of the week
BTW the projectors that I have (tt) are a bit longer from the parabolic lens to actual tip of the bulb than the Inpro unit
meaning-
The Inpro unit is shorter and more compact.... although the glass "eye" is a close match between the two 

it is definitely not "plug n play"
probably only worth it if you can source a compact Bi-Xenon unit


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (bumbota111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_was the only way to remove the projector by pulling the glass brake_dust??

unfortunately yes








The opening is way to small to be able to fit the proper tools in there to remove it let alone pull it out


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*

BOOO!!... Aww wells..







Ill use the inpro projectors... There not too bad... And i dont have an extra 150 to spend on new projectors...


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_
Bumbota - nice pictures








brake_dust - give us details on how you removed your projectors from inside the headlight? Thanks!









you will have to remove the glass........which is not fun
the rest is pretty simple
remove wiring
carefully pull the chrome housing towards you directly at the TOP of the highbeam
then pull carefully between the turn signal and projector housing
from the back twist and unlock lower off-white colored plug with the socket on the end
tilt it up at an angle
lift out chrome housing








I will have more pictures for you at the end of the week


----------



## reflexsilvermk4 (Jul 10, 2004)

hi guys...sorry to jump the queue on this long winded conversation..
i havent read the whole conversation, so are the inpros projector headlights good or crap?
i noticed that FK is also releasing these sort of headlights... are they the same stuff? better?
so whats the verdict on the inpros so far? if brake_dust is using em..i have to say they look awesome...


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (reflexsilvermk4)*

From a 1-10 scale
I give them a 7
Average quality in certain places of the headlight.. Beam pattern could be better but not too bad... The design of the headlight looks the most oem compared to the new style projectors that are out now..


----------



## reflexsilvermk4 (Jul 10, 2004)

cheers bumbota!
now, the ones cullen would be sellin are the HELLA angel eyes right? how much would those be?


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (reflexsilvermk4)*

The hella headlights are currently not out yet as mentioned by cullen in 1st page... The ones that he is offering now are on page 2 on the R32... They are belived to be fk/depo possibly inpro as well but not sure..
I know inpro also makes these headlights



















_Modified by bumbota111 at 9:36 PM 11-8-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (bumbota111)*

Again InPro doesn't make anything they only rebox it, so does FK.
The Hellas will not be out until at the earliest March 2005.
The ones we are, are NOT the same ones as sold under the InPro name due to the chroming quality and other quality issues of them as discussed prevously in this thread (pg1 & pg2) with pictures and quotes by those who have them.
We started offering the InPro ones a little over a year ago and we stopped when we ran into the quality feedbacks worldwide.


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Thanks for everyone's input in this thread and pictures and keep them coming








I actually received mine and the quality is good (no chrome issues), so because of a single picture posted by someone doesn't mean we all have to be scared or think they're all bad. 
For those still considering on buying the In Pros, * NO * they're not all bad and Dustan said they come with a 2 year warranty, so there is nothing to worry about ... if they're bad a refund/exchange will take care of any issue. 
Dustan from RPI will have a new thread about these lights shortly, so more people besides Cullen can come in and post their own pictures/comments.
I hope Cullen cleans up all the repeated pictures on page 2 and lets everyone read and get good information from this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by vR32 at 12:55 PM 11-9-2004_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

There are a crapload of "repetetive" pics on page 3 as well guys...
It's not just cullen's pics.
By the way, some of the questions in this thread were pointed at him AND he's the forum sponser, so what did you think he was going to do.
Later,


----------



## reflexsilvermk4 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
The ones we are, are NOT the same ones as sold under the InPro name due to the chroming quality and other quality issues of them as discussed prevously in this thread (pg1 & pg2) with pictures and quotes by those who have them.
.

so what brand are you selling now? and how much? pics would be the ones in pg 2 , right?


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

I did repost my beam pattern pics due to the fact that going back and forth from page 2 would be very irritating for me... If you feel that there are too many of my beam pattern pics.. I will have no problem removing them...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_I actually received mine and the quality is good (no chrome issues), so because of a single picture posted by someone doesn't mean we all have to be scared or think they're all bad. 

Chrome issues and other issues is NOT something they come with, if that would be the case then no one would ever have put them on the cars








They have become as in the picture (single picture already caused comotion, so we avoided posting more than one, there IS plenty..) when exposed to UV over time, UV is more in certain areas and less in other.


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_ if they're bad a refund/exchange will take care of any issue. 


Well that is up to the individual resellers as unfortunately extremely seldom if ever does InPro back up with warranty or insurance, speaking from numerous of experiences...


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Well that is up to the individual resellers as unfortunately extremely seldom if ever does InPro back up with warranty or insurance, speaking from numerous of experiences...

If chrome issues are not the problem then you need to clarify what you mean by your posts to avoid confusion and not just write things to lead people to think all these lights are bad quality.

_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_I did repost my beam pattern pics due to the fact that going back and forth from page 2 would be very irritating for me... If you feel that there are too many of my beam pattern pics.. I will have no problem removing them... 

You're fine ... I mean no matter what page 2 is a mess, so whenever page 2 gets cleaned up then you can edit page 3. 



_Modified by vR32 at 9:48 AM 4-8-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_
Well my lights have a 2 year warranty and generally if the seller is trusted and reputable he/she will refund/exchange them for you if there is ever a problem. 

Point being, this typically is NOT backed up by IP themselves...it is a resellers "own" warranty typically. IP usually do not "want to" hear about quality issues, but since the owner passed away about a month ago there might be changes now taking place there?


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Well we will see ...if I ever have a problem with the my headlights and In Pro denies warranty, I will come here and post. Until then








We will all appreciate if you can remove the repeated pictures on page 2. Thanks


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

InPro lamps (generally speaking) have gotten a bad rap over the last few years due to mfg defects, less than perfect beam patterns, & shady customer service.
But that doesn't mean things can't be different now. But I'm telling you Cullen probably isn't that far off. There are plenty of ppl that have complained in the past about their IP lamps.
And as for the pictures...nobody needs to remove any pics...
I guess if someones' got dial-up then yea...but most ppl are on dsl/cable these days, right????

Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm not putting down your lights man. I'm just telling it the way I've seen it over the last 18 mos or so...that's all. 
I honestly could care less one way or the other.
I'm always interested in these posts full of pics - they're fun to look at







.
Later,


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_I'm not putting down your lights man. I'm just telling it the way I've seen it over the last 18 mos or so...that's all. 
I honestly could care less one way or the other.
I'm always interested in these posts full of pics - they're fun to look at







.
Later,

I know you're not putting down the In Pro headlights








It is just bad to have * repeated * pictures from someone's post quoted in a new post. I also like all the pictures specially the ones showing the projectors


----------



## reflexsilvermk4 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

mmm im afraid you missed my question








ok so you reckon inpros are mostly crap.. so what brand are you selling at the moment and how much?


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (vR32)*

2 year warranty sounds good, but I for one would not be leaning on it as a fall back. Not to say that you are.
I personally like the new Hella MKV design headlights so I think I might just ride out my horrible stocks & wait until the Hella's are released. (fingers crossed the price is not outrageous!).
I see it like this - if a person has some good electrical/ lighting skills then buying a set of aftermarket In Pro's and playing around with em to fit in another projector lens from another car might be worth it, but for others who find such creativeness to be a bit too frustrating/ tedious then it only makes sense to buy a product that requires NO toying with in order to perform at expected efficiency.


_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 5:32 AM 11-10-2004_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (reflexsilvermk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflexsilvermk4* »_mmm im afraid you missed my question








ok so you reckon inpros are mostly crap.. so what brand are you selling at the moment and how much?









Smart-arse.
Later,


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Hey cullen, what Bulbs do the inpros use for the high and low?


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo-D)*

h7 hi, h1 low


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (GtiVR6racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiVR6racer* »_h7 hi, h1 low

no its
H7 LOW
H1 HIGH


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_
no its
H7 LOW
H1 HIGH









thats what i meant.. haha


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (GtiVR6racer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (vR32)*

i never known about this Inpro lights defect or what not, until i read this post. 
i must be one of the lucky ones, ordered from TZ, got it in 3 days, all perfect. no complaint what so ever. all and all i'm very happy customer.
OT


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*

Darn it!! Why did you have to be correct about the Projector not being able to come out without pulling the glass... LOL!!







oh wells.. Looks like ill have to pull the glass anyways...
Enjoy my frustration pictures...
































The Closest i got the projector out haha.. DAMN IT!!


































_Modified by bumbota111 at 6:21 PM 11-13-2004_


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

what are the hi-beams like on the ones with dual projectors?


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_
no its
H7 LOW
H1 HIGH









80 or 55 watts fore the H1s?


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (bumbota111)*

What is the overall length of the projector portion? (including the lens at the front. But, excluding the bulb at the rear)
Thanks!


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_what are the hi-beams like on the ones with dual projectors?

not sure what you mean









_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo-D* »_
80 or 55 watts fore the H1s?
 
55w only otherwise you'll melt something

_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_What is the overall length of the projector portion? (including the lens at the front. But, excluding the bulb at the rear)
Thanks!

4.75 inches approx


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

i mean the headlights that use a projector for the high beam. is that effective for lighting the road? i would think that it wouldn't be


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (mobile363)*

Inpros are only made with low beam projectors
there are some cars with high beam projectors I am sure they work fine


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*

anybody retofitted regular HID projectors or Bi-Xenon projectors into Inpro lights?


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*

That's what I want to know.
I just got these 2 weeks ago...much better than my previous setup, but compared to my OEM B6 A4, it sucks...
I remember someone on this thread said A4 projectors fit in there tho...


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_Inpros are only made with low beam projectors
there are some cars with high beam projectors I am sure they work fine

the ones i bought have hi-beam projectors. maybe inpro doesn't make them, but they say inpro


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_the ones i bought have hi-beam projectors. maybe inpro doesn't make them, but they say inpro


you have the mk2 or 3 jetta inpros? Do you have any pics?


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo-D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo-D* »_

you have the mk2 or 3 jetta inpros? Do you have any pics?

MKII inpros. no pics, sorry


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_the ones i bought have hi-beam projectors. maybe inpro doesn't make them, but they say inpro

oh these????








my fault I thought we were talking about the MK4 version


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*

How are they compared to your stock lighting?


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re:*

A4 projector install coming soon... Just received them today.. Preparing to remove the glass and hopefully get them install by this weekend.. Stay tuned for more pictures..








Valeo ECE H7 A4 Xenon projectors.. Also has the flip switch..



























_Modified by bumbota111 at 9:05 PM 11-18-2004_


----------



## G-Funk (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: (bumbota111)*

Nice!


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (G-Funk)*

Projectors are in... God my fingers hurt.. I need to get some window sealer... Tons of pics enyoy.. Yes it was a good plug and play item.. but that bottom piece was a biatch to pop off... 



























































































_Modified by bumbota111 at 12:47 AM 11-20-2004_


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: (bumbota111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_Projectors are in... God my fingers hurt.. I need to get some window sealer... Tons of pics enyoy.. Yes it was a good plug and play item.. but that bottom piece was a biatch to pop off...
 
Nice work
My TT projectors are totally different than those you have
As for window sealer I found some great stuff from NAPA
its called Butyl Windshield Sealant......its black 
you need to let it dry over night.....and you'll need a caulk gun


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Brake_Dust)*

yea i did that last time when joey modding.... Thats why it was so hard to get the glass off this time..


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (bumbota111)*

Just put them on this morning.. Too bright to see the beam pattern.. I can say now they definately look brighter and the cutoff looks a lot sharper... Will need to adjust the headlights tonight and take some pics... So stay tuned.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-Funk (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: (bumbota111)*

So you like the Audi projectors a lot better hmmm? 
Cool







I think I am going with the custom HID setup from the guy that posted here at the lighting forums. Can't remember his SN if you have it, please let me know. I need to send him an instant message.


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (G-Funk)*

So far I do like them but until i see them tonight thats when judging time begins... But unfortunately I dont know the custome hid Guy... Hopefully someone else may know and help you out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: (G-Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Funk* »_So you like the Audi projectors a lot better hmmm? 
Cool







I think I am going with the custom HID setup from the guy that posted here at the lighting forums. Can't remember his SN if you have it, please let me know. I need to send him an instant message.









Royale5???


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Brake_Dust)*

i cant wait to see them, i am thinking about doing this mod


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Turbo-D)*

These A4 projectors are hot... Very nice cut off... And very whiter light than the inpro projectors... Was only able to take one pic for now..
New Beam Pattern











_Modified by bumbota111 at 8:03 PM 11-21-2004_


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (bumbota111)*

Beam pics and brightness pics.. I also notice they have the purple rainbow color when people see the cutoff..


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (bumbota111)*

Comparison pics between the inpro and the Audi A4... I get more distances from the left and right with the A4's than I did with the inpros..
*Inpro*








*Audi A4*








*Inpro*








*Audi A4*










_Modified by bumbota111 at 8:16 PM 11-21-2004_


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (bumbota111)*

What a difference ... Looks like I am selling/modifying my In Pros or going with OEM HIDs or custom made ones from Royale5


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vR32)*

did get your lights on your car yet?
Pics?


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Brake_Dust)*

Nope, but I made up my mind. 
The In Pros and probably all other halogen projectors out there are nice for the price, but I just can't stand the fact that when using them with HID drop in kit, the beam pattern is well IMO worst than regular ecodes. 
I am going with custom HID sending stock R32 headlights to be modified with BMW projectors.


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vR32)*

After driving these last two days.. I gotta say these projectors are 10X better than the inpro projectors.. you can modify the inpros though to give it a better cut off... But it won't have a colorful cutoff like the Audi's, nor will it have the wider projection to the left and the right..... The inpro projectors give out a more yellowish white.. Your best bet is to just go with an OEM HID projector.. I would probably say any halogen projector will not be correctly made for HID bulbs wheter it be inpro, depo, fk, etc.. Either go Real OEM R32 or go with a retrofit/replacement of an OEM HID projector...


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: (bumbota111)*

I disagree with the last two posts
the inpro projector is really a ecode beam......___/ ___/
I think u just swapped bulb holders


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Brake_Dust)*

you are correct the inpros are an ecode beam... My bulb holders were never changed.. They both take H7 bases.. But as far as a colorful cut off and the widness of the beam pattern.. The inpros will not produce that... But you can modify the inpros for a better cutoff but the projector dome itself on the inpros won't compare to the A4's.. I can guarantee you that if you compared your inpros projectors with the A4 projectors you will totally sway towards the A4's.. Im sure your TT projectors are gonna be very hot... Install those and post up here... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by bumbota111 at 8:20 PM 11-23-2004_


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: (bumbota111)*

Well that audi projector looked very familar......but Hella is the ish
The top part of them seem to match


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Brake_Dust)*

I just got my inpros and I don’t have the same projectors you stock ones, they are right out of the box.
I am very happy with them


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I think where the big difference is, is at the ground. The ground part of the beam (lower part) is very splotchy compared to an OEM HID setup.
An HID beam on the ground is very very 'smooth'.
That's the main difference.
Later,


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

i got mine today. pics to come when installed


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

my beam, pattern. yea, it needs to be adjusted


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_my beam, pattern. yea, it needs to be adjusted

















this looks interesting but I not sure if I would spend the money on these.
What kind of bulbs are needed for this set up?
Where did you buy these?


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_
this looks interesting but I not sure if I would spend the money on these.
What kind of bulbs are needed for this set up?
Where did you buy these?
i bought them from ebay. and they use H7 bulbs. which were expensive for me to buy. oh well.


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (mobile363)*

Here is an update. To be honest, I had better light output from my HID kit with the halogen ecodes than I had with the in pro projector ecodes. I wouldn't do hid kit + projector halogen ecodes ... just do regular halogen ecodes (non projector) + hid kit or go custom HID setup or OEM hid. The projector ecodes didn't really have a good beam pattern with the hid kit.


----------



## croation (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (vR32)*

So glad i get to put my input on this horrible P.O.S product.








The minute i got these lights from TMTUNING (horrible service by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) I got them installed, and driver side one angel eye was out, few days later, the other... THEN about a week later, my mounts broke off, and my lights were touching the plastic, which MELTED the lights input to the plastic, thus making both beams down. So i was running on driving with foglights only, but the driver side one went out. So i have been running with one passenger side fog light lit, and cant see sh*t.







I contacted TMTUNING plenty of times, got such sh*t service, i just gave up. So














cheers to P.O.S product i will never buy.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (croation)*

I am not sure I would be that calm in your review
return them be done with it


----------



## croation (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*

Im not that calm at all.. This system has created a short in my wiring. My right blinker never turns off, it just stays on, making my turn signals not work. Ive described the problem to TMTUNING plenty of times. And all there trying to do is swindle there way out, so they dont have to refund me.







Its been so long, i can care less, im used to seeing the road with one fog light on, never been pulled over either














*knock on wood eh? *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2004)

Hella is the leading funder of Inpro - that is what we have been told.
The fact that you got an Inpro or Hella may not be that great of a difference.
Hella is also the leading funder of DJ Auto, another Taiwanese brand headlight, similar to DEPO, but not as good.
Sorry, we've not read the complete account of the thread, but we did want to put that information here
We will be competing for your business on lighting, now, we only have the DEPO MK3 and MK4 lights, shortly, we'll include the vast array of fronts, sides, rears, and of course other brands.
We want to be your source for lighting


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

inpro projector








oem audi projector








inpro vs audi








=








+


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hella is the leading funder of Inpro - that is what we have been told.
The fact that you got an Inpro or Hella may not be that great of a difference.
Hella is also the leading funder of DJ Auto, another Taiwanese brand headlight, similar to DEPO, but not as good.
Sorry, we've not read the complete account of the thread, but we did want to put that information here
We will be competing for your business on lighting, now, we only have the DEPO MK3 and MK4 lights, shortly, we'll include the vast array of fronts, sides, rears, and of course other brands.
We want to be your source for lighting

can't remember if I posted this or not
here is your AE kit in my inpro lights


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (Cullen)*

i saw those lights before.. are they for mk4 or mk3?? 
i cant remember.. but if its for a mk3. i would be interested


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (G-Boi)*


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (GtiVR6racer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Congrats on the install...


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (bumbota111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Congrats on the install... 

just wondering if you had any pics of your relays.ive picked up a set from my work and have no clue on how to hook up the relays.. thankz


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (GtiVR6racer)*

It is good to see this thread alive and one of the biggest threads in the lighting forum. I am getting my custom HIDs done sometime soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: In Pro Angel Eyes (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_It is good to see this thread alive and one of the biggest threads in the lighting forum. I am getting my custom HIDs done sometime soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And they are also the most heated lights.


----------



## Boxy Squad (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*

I love this post. Helped me out with hella problems and questions


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (RedGTi3)*

I will also add this to help folks also.. This is a repost but since its the inpro headlight topic ill add it here..
__________________________
I recently broke my ball joint. Just thought I would post a pic of a great fix i came up with if anyone was starting to panic like i was..








Hope this helps those who does a search.. I basically used a screw and screwed it through the lower piece and into the ball.. To make the hole i used a very small drill bit on my dremel.. Super glue definately does not work..
This is a super glued pic but didnt work too well..








Screwed through the back and into the ball.. 10X stronger than the plastic stock piece that the inpros came with..


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (bumbota111)*

And just anothe quick update ... the HID kit I bought from ebay is excellent No problems yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (vR32)*


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

that looks awesome. good work


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_that looks awesome. good work

Ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (vR32)*

Can't wait until I get my custom HID setup.


----------



## boi retro (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (vR32)*

anyone know the bulb type for the angel eyes in the in.pro projectors?
thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (boi retro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boi retro* »_anyone know the bulb type for the angel eyes in the in.pro projectors?
thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Isn't it H7 just like the stock US GOLF/GTI headlight?


----------



## boi retro (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (vR32)*

yes but I mean the bulbs for the angel eyes themselves. 
thanks, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (boi retro)*

H6W
I was able to pull the projectors out without having to remove the glass
the plastic is so crap and flexible it just gets out of the way
so anybody successfully installed another pair of projectors in yet? I'm planning to do this and the audi projectors look like a good size


----------

